# Aastii's For Sale thread



## Aastii

Will ship overseas, but be aware that there will be extra shipping charges, especially on large/expensive items. All prices do NOT include postage prices. Will discuss prices, but don't give ridiculous offers please 

My heatware

*SELLING*

Casio fx-9750GII

~3 weeks old. I bought it just for my exams as they were required for two of the maths ones. I still have all relevant paperwork and software that came with it, is still under full warranty, which I believe is 3 years. It is, minus the plastic packaging, brand new

This is essential for anyone that is going to be doing AS/A2 level maths, especially for Statistics 1 and 2 and Core 4. May be needed for other exams/exam boards in different countries too, and even if not, it is a great toy for programming on, I've seen people put Tetris and some other retro games on there. Will include:

Calculator
Utilities CD
Warranty Information
Quick Start Guide
Warranty registration form (still valid, fill it in and you will get the full 3 year warranty. I will send all information required from me to complete the registration)
4 fresh AAA (LR-03) batteries

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/SAM_0237.jpg

£40 shipped

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

Socket 775 cooler

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/SAM_0238.jpg

£10 shipped


2GB Memory Stick Pro Duo

Was used in my PSP, but I recently upgraded to an 8GB one. Will work in a PSP or any other Sony device that uses Memory Stick. I also have a Memory Stick Duo (the larger one) adapter which will make the smaller memory stick pro duo work with your memory stick duo devices.

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/IMG_67521.jpg

£5 shipped

ArmA II

Got a retail copy of ArmA II. I installed and played it once, then it came up on sale of Steam with OA and the DLC, so I got the full pack from there, making my physical copy redundant

£10 shipped

*BUYING/TRADING*

Video card

Looking for a 6950 or 560Ti or better

Motherboard + CPU combo

Doesn't need to be anything special. Is a replacement for a socket 775 system that recently went out. Looking for:

Socket 1155/1156 mobo + i3 or better
Socket AM3 + Athlon x2/Phenom II x2 or better

Also, looking for my own upgrade. At this time, will take Socket 1155 board + any unlocked CPU, that is until Bulldozer comes out, then we will see performance and price

*SOLD*

Evga GTX 260

*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY ITEM(s)*

Will ship first class, fully insured, recorded with Royal Mail

All payments through PayPal only please


----------



## mihir

Was wondering you didnt have a FS/WTB thread yet.

Best of luck for your sale.
the motherboard seems a bit long in the picture is it like that or I am imagining it.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Was wondering you didnt have a FS/WTB thread yet.
> 
> Best of luck for your sale.
> the motherboard seems a bit long in the picture is it like that or I am imagining it.



ty . It is standard ATX. Looks like that because the others are taken landscape, that was taken portrait to fit it all in


----------



## funkysnair

interested in the cpu and mobo! if i buy both together would you round the price of the cpu off to £30?

so that would work out as £40+postage?

can you giove me a description of the problem you think is with the mobo?

im willing to talk through pm if you want to keep your thread tidy, also would direct bank transfer be a problem (you send items when cash has apeared)?

let me know dude


----------



## Shane

Good luck with the sale Aastii,Just to let anyone know thats intrested in that ram,I have the exact same set and its been running great for about two years overclocked at 940 ish mhz....you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Good luck with the sale Aastii,Just to let anyone know thats intrested in that ram,I have the exact same set and its been running great for about two years overclocked at 940 ish mhz....you will not be dissapointed.



cheers mate.

It is actually the 3rd set I have bought. I had 4x2GB in my system, then sold it off when my mobo died to fund my full upgrade to what I have now.

1 of the people I sold it to though decided to kill a set and claim it was my fault, even though they were working, so I RMAd it and got another set, which I then sold, and then got ANOTHER set for my sisters build (the set I am selling now), but she ran out of money to do it, so selling them on 

The ones I had in my system worked like a dream though. I never overclocked them, but the over voltage thing is really neat, had to use it to get it stable (you can go +-0.2V I think  above recomended and not lose lifetime warranty which is pretty sweet :good


----------



## bomberboysk

Any idea on postage to the states for the board?


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Any idea on postage to the states for the board?



According to Royal Mail website, £25, so not really worth it.

It would be less than that, but not massively less, maybe £15-£20 in reality


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> According to Royal Mail website, £25, so not really worth it.
> 
> It would be less than that, but not massively less, maybe £15-£20 in reality



Yeah, not really worth it to me unless i knew exactly what was wrong with it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Too bad you don't live in the United States.  I am interested in the RAM as it would work with my motherboard.  I doubt I could get it for $60 United States currency shipping included.


----------



## Aastii

2048Megabytes said:


> Too bad you don't live in the United States.  I am interested in the RAM as it would work with my motherboard.  I doubt I could get it for $60 United States currency shipping included.



Shipping isn't that much because they fit inside a padded envolope so can be sent as large letter or small package. It cost £5 to ship withing UK, so would be £8 or so to ship overseas


----------



## bkribbs

2048Megabytes said:


> Too bad you don't live in the United States.  I am interested in the RAM as it would work with my motherboard.  I doubt I could get it for $60 United States currency shipping included.



The 75 pounds is like 115 dollars.


----------



## Aastii

bkribbs said:


> The 75 pounds is like 115 dollars.



yes you are quite right, we get screwed for prices over here compared to you, new that would be ~$140 if it was the same price as here


----------



## bkribbs

2048Megabytes said:


> Too bad you don't live in the United States.  I am interested in the RAM as it would work with my motherboard.  I doubt I could get it for $60 United States currency shipping included.





Aastii said:


> yes you are quite right, we get screwed for prices over here compared to you, new that would be ~$140 if it was the same price as here



Yeah that is pretty high. I was pointing it out for 2048Mega because he said it was 60 bucks. If I did in fact read that right.


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump.

got a Celeron D 351 as well, got to take pics, but have it here, will update the first post with it :good:


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Turbo10

What speed is the dvd drive?


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> What speed is the dvd drive?



http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=420213&docname=c00457492


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump. My Video card is now up for sale


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

E6750 sold.

CM TX2 still up for sale.

Bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## 1337dingo

bump


----------



## Aastii

ebaying the video card and memory tomorrow, so last chance to get them here


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> ebaying the video card and memory tomorrow, so last chance to get them here



Some advice; start the bidding as low as you can (99p)
People will keep bidding higher and higher usually by 1p each time; People on ebay at the time will see that _x item_ has lots of bids, they'll think the seller is credible, and they'll bid 

Although you've probably sold lots on eBay before =/
It worked very well with me (AMD athlon 3800+ gone for £55!,)
But I Guess if you wanna get rid of them you'll just put a low buy it now price


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Some advice; start the bidding as low as you can (99p)
> People will keep bidding higher and higher usually by 1p each time; People on ebay at the time will see that _x item_ has lots of bids, they'll think the seller is credible, and they'll bid
> 
> Although you've probably sold lots on eBay before =/
> It worked very well with me (AMD athlon 3800+ gone for £55!,)
> But I Guess if you wanna get rid of them you'll just put a low buy it now price



nah I already know how much I want for them and they are the only ones I really *need* shifting at the moment else it would all be up. Video card I need less than what they are currently going for on there, so that isn't a worry about it going, I don't mind if I make a small loss over what I could potentially have, not greedy, just need the money for a new graphics card. As for the memory, £60 is going to my parents as I owe it them from when the last buyer screwed me over and the extra I'm pocketing, don't have a use for it atm so not spending for the sake of it, so the whole selling tactics don't really matter, I don't care too much if I make a small loss with these.

I am already up regardless. When I first bought my memory I payed £35 for the set, so I bought 2 of them, £70 for 4x2GB. I sold 1 of the sets about 6 months ago for £60, there was a problem with the buyer for the other set, but I am selling this brand new set for, hopefully, atleast the £70, making it so I had memory in my system AND then made at least £60 on top of it, making it like getting it for free and then some at the end


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> nah I already know how much I want for them and they are the only ones I really *need* shifting at the moment else it would all be up. Video card I need less than what they are currently going for on there, so that isn't a worry about it going, I don't mind if I make a small loss over what I could potentially have, not greedy, just need the money for a new graphics card. As for the memory, £60 is going to my parents as I owe it them from when the last buyer screwed me over and the extra I'm pocketing, don't have a use for it atm so not spending for the sake of it, so the whole selling tactics don't really matter, I don't care too much if I make a small loss with these.
> 
> I am already up regardless. When I first bought my memory I payed £35 for the set, so I bought 2 of them, £70 for 4x2GB. I sold 1 of the sets about 6 months ago for £60, there was a problem with the buyer for the other set, but I am selling this brand new set for, hopefully, atleast the £70, making it so I had memory in my system AND then made at least £60 on top of it, making it like getting it for free and then some at the end



Fair enough:good: Good luck


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Fair enough:good: Good luck



ty


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> bump



Isn't everything gone? Or did ebay fail to deliver  ?


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Isn't everything gone? Or did ebay fail to deliver  ?



I only have my memory and video card on ebay, still got 3 days left of the listings, everything else is still there for sale


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> I only have my memory and video card on ebay, still got 3 days left of the listings, everything else is still there for sale


Hmm....
FREE BUMP 
I would have gone for that E6750, but that's sold isn't it? and besides, I've barely got anything in my Natwest Adapt Account. Hope you get a sale, if not just flog 'em to anyone on the street. 
Or I guess you could use the GPU as a dedicated Folding Card


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Hmm....
> FREE BUMP
> I would have gone for that E6750, but that's sold isn't it? and besides, I've barely got anything in my Natwest Adapt Account. Hope you get a sale, if not just flog 'em to anyone on the street.
> Or I guess you could use the GPU as a dedicated Folding Card



Yea the E6750 is gone.
For the other stuff, it could stay here for ages yet, not in a rush tpo shift them, would just like to free some space and get a bit of money from them. The 8600gt I'll be using as a stand in card whilst I'm in limbo between selling my current card and getting the new one, then it will be, as you say, a dedicated folding card until it sells (if it sells).

May look into getting a cheap 775 board and hard drive, stick the celeron in there and the 8600gt for folding and as a storage/backup system.

However would rather sell it all and get a cheap laptop though for using out and about


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> Yea the E6750 is gone.
> For the other stuff, it could stay here for ages yet, not in a rush tpo shift them, would just like to free some space and get a bit of money from them. The 8600gt I'll be using as a stand in card whilst I'm in limbo between selling my current card and getting the new one, then it will be, as you say, a dedicated folding card until it sells (if it sells).
> 
> May look into getting a cheap 775 board and hard drive, stick the celeron in there and the 8600gt for folding and as a storage/backup system.
> 
> However would rather sell it all and get a cheap laptop though for using out and about



Hmm... Netbook comes to mind. Invaluable, I've discovered, when in need of internet fix/writing guide/doing projects/whatever


----------



## Aastii

video card and memory sold too


----------



## Aastii

Was about to make a new thread, then remembered I had this one, so have a very big bump 

Will get pics up of the new stuff added later today


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Was about to make a new thread, then remembered I had this one, so have a very big bump
> 
> Will get pics up of the new stuff added later today



You selling your 260 

You have the same want to buy for GPU as me.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> You selling your 260
> 
> You have the same want to buy for GPU as me.



I only play at 1280x1024, so it maxes every single game. I've got Crysis running 60+fps on max settings, full AA, every single other game I play. But, what I want is to have a card there ready to run BF3 and F1 2011 on max settings (at times F1 2010 will have a slight fps drop to around 40 or so) when they come out and have it all set up and working before they come, rather than the week before and find something is wrong


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> I only play at 1280x1024, so it maxes every single game. I've got Crysis running 60+fps on max settings, full AA, every single other game I play. But, what I want is to have a card there ready to run BF3 and F1 2011 on max settings (at times F1 2010 will have a slight fps drop to around 40 or so) when they come out and have it all set up and working before they come, rather than the week before and find something is wrong



And at that resolution the 260 is ample.And I think even BF3 AA and AF turned off won't have a problem running.
Even my 275 proving to be ample for gaming @ 1440x900 but I do not max out AA and AF.
Actually I do not care for them also.
I maxxed - Low AA and Medium AF out Metro 2033.
And it runs just fine on my computer.  did not record FPS but the game did not seem slow or anything.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> And at that resolution the 260 is ample.And I think even BF3 AA and AF turned off won't have a problem running.
> Even my 275 proving to be ample for gaming @ 1440x900 but I do not max out AA and AF.
> Actually I do not care for them also.
> I maxxed - Low AA and Medium AF out Metro 2033.
> And it runs just fine on my computer.  did not record FPS but the game did not seem slow or anything.



It would handle any game now or for a while without a single problem, however I want only the best 

I also want the option to game on my TV should I ever want to, which would mean at highest settings, at 1080p. If that is without AA/AF, or on low AA/AF, I don't mind, so long as they will play with full settings.

=EDIT=

Pictures added


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Machin3

PM'd about AM3 mobo+cpu


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## wellhellothere

http://www.computerforum.com/197626-gigabyte-460-gtx-1gb.html

Might interest you mate!


----------



## Aastii

pm sent, thanks


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump, wanting to sell my 260


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## jonnyp11

u must be on a very rocky road with all those bumps, maybe potholes


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

Bump, added ArmA II. It is a ehll of a game if you like your warfare simulators like Project Reality, or if you want something a bit more realistic than Operation Flashpoint


----------



## Aastii

bump, updated prices


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Put me down for the gtx 260, i get paid next week, on the 2nd but i can tell you one way or the other by friday.. I was gonna go for a  HD5670 because i only game at 1366*768 and my HD4670 can almost max everything out at. what exact model is it? is it the 216 core one? either way as long as nothing crazy happens between now and friday you can put me down for it as according to this it is around twice as fast as my hd4670.
Plus i have an sli board.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_260_Sonic_216_SP/29.html

Also you got any pics? and i assume it is fully working and stuff?


----------



## Aastii

pm sent and I thought I had pics up, apparently not. I've sent you a picture, if the deal doesn't go through I'll get pictures up in the thread too


----------



## jonnyp11

what 5670 is he talking about? planning to get one somewhere else or something as i don't see it up on the op currently.


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> what 5670 is he talking about? planning to get one somewhere else or something as i don't see it up on the op currently.



He was saying he was going to buy a 5670, but saw my 260 and as it is substantially more powerful for similar price, wanted to make an offer


----------



## jonnyp11

that's what i was thinking but unsure of, thnx, still would love to get it but that shipping is a killer, and btw can you look on the video card thread i made, posted some other stuff.


----------



## Aastii

GTX 260 sold


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------

